# Our new guy! Thoughts on breed?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Definitely Arab in there. He looks A LOT like my old gelding who was 3/4 Arab and 1/4 saddlebred (or 1/2 Arab 1/2 NSH, if you prefer).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He looks like a sweet little guy and I agree with the assessment of NSH.

As for confo...it really isn't ideal, unfortunately. He is straight and strong through his legs with nice feet, but he's very angular. His entire hind end is very straight; steep croup, straight stifle, straight hock. I don't see him being able to collect very well at all. His shoulder is very upright as well which will limit his reach on his front end.

His neck and back are both very long, which would come from the saddlebred side of things...and it appears that he's already got the start of a "saddlebred sway" in his back. However, that might be minimized with time and teaching him how to use his body correctly.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree with smrobs on the fact that he looks very straight up-and-down in the back end especially. Also while his back doesn't look half bad right now, it looks like it might be wanting to sway, but that could potentially change when he gains muscle as well so it's hard to say anything on that front.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He looks like he has Arab in him, I can hardly wait until you have him in better weight and then see how he shines.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

He has a super cute expression! He has a long coupling and an extremely short hip and stifle placed too far back. If that hind photo is representative he is also bow legged behind. As others have pointed out he, unfortunately, has quite a weak hind end and a straight shoulder. He does looks like he has a lot of heart and I am sure you will have fun with him despite his not so great conformation.

And I agree with your breed guess of NSH.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I agree with the others he has a weak back and rear.
However for what you want him for he will most likely do nicely. He is an attractive horse and you will get comments on him. Shalom


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would say Arab as well. Possibly purebred (not all are bred to standard and there are several lines that aren't so "fluted" as the ones you typically think of) or possibly a TB cross, only because he looks alot like the 2 Anglo's I know.


----------



## Lazulie Belle (Mar 17, 2014)

Arabian! Or at least part Arab.


----------



## Lazulie Belle (Mar 17, 2014)

The dished face and the shape of his hindquarters make him look like an Arab. Very nice legs on him but yes some serious muscle development is needed. Very handsome boy


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

*OMG he looks like my 16 hand polish arabian!*

I think he is cute and he does really stand out. He reminds me of my arab!


----------



## atomicfruit (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree on the hind end comments. No amount of muscling will help that straight hind leg. I didn't think his shoulder was too steep though. He is a very nice mover. We don't plan to compete, just have fun and see what he is good at.

There are many miles of long and low trotting up hills in his future! I'll post pictures in 6 months. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

I can't wait to see updated photos in six months!!!! So glad he found you!!!


----------



## atomicfruit (Jan 28, 2013)

shesocalifornia said:


> I think he is cute and he does really stand out. He reminds me of my arab!


They do look similar. Your Arab is gorgeous!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Definitely part Arab. Agree maybe NSH, maybe Anglo.. Possibly even Purebred.


----------

